# Underweight Mouse



## Abwettar (Oct 28, 2013)

One of my mice recently developed a tumour. It's been growing slowly and so far has had no affect on her activity or feeding. However she has started loosing weight, which I'm aware happens with animals which develop tumours. I noticed she seemed to be picking all of the small oats out of the feed as well.
I'm just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for keeping her weight up? I read that carrot or chicken might help but I don't want to give it to her if its going to make her ill. I know when my rat had a tumour I was feeding him baby food to keep his weight up, I don't know if that would work for mice.
She lives in a glass tank with five other females.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the tumor will be taking away from her as it grows. when I kept them as pets this is when I have them put down after they start losing condition.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

you could try kitten milk replacer. you can buy a tub of powdered stuff for around 15$. I used some for one of my females while nursing her young to help her bulk up. I diluted it twice as much as they say on the instructions to make it easier for little mouths to drink. It's okay for the cage mates to drink too. It wont cure her tumor, of course, but it may make her life a bit easier.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I believe she needs to be put down. I am sorry.


----------

